
How many dev shops do code diagnostics as a service? - thecortado
https://blog.oursky.com/2018/03/19/code-review-better-software-project-estimate/
======
thecortado
How big is the demand for this and what types of clients would be in that
position to know that they should do one but also trust a third-party to give
an accurate assessment (without trying to upsell)?

